# Screen Saver Please



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

I know this has been asked for before, but not recently so here goes.

Please provide option (those who don't want it don't have to) for a screensaver while in the menus (fade to black with a moving logo would be nice) instead of jumping back to live TV.

There are many reasons I don't want live TV to come back up, especially if I have both tuners actively recording something I don't to see a 'spoiler' for!

Thanks,
M


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like this feature, too.


----------



## nipster00 (Feb 9, 2009)

it doesnt even have to be a screensaver..

if they could just make it so it doesnt go back to live tv at all, that would be nice too..


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Live TV IS the screen saver.

If you don't want spoilers, watch something you have previously recorded.


----------



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

robomeister, if you didn't like the suggestion, as I stated, this would be an OPTION and you could leave live TV as your screensaver if that's what you want.

Your suggestion implies that I should start watching a previous recording before going into the menus just so it doesn't happen if I get distracted and leave the menus up. Hardly intuitive.


----------



## nipster00 (Feb 9, 2009)

You would think that it would be a matter of deleting code instead of adding in new code, to stop it from switching to live TV.


Or, am I wrong?


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

I much rather have screen saver active while the recorded program has been paused.


----------



## whttkrasst (Sep 23, 2004)

I like the idea of having the option of turning on a screen saver as a choice, that would operate when:

Pausing a recorded show
Leaving a menu active onscreen
When the system is upgrading/updating - which can take well over an hour

The default could be the current behavior - dropping out of menus to Live TV. That's fine as default, but when images can be left onscreen for hours, there really should be a user-selectable screen saver option.

We shouldn't be trying to retrain users not to pause content - that seems silly. The reality is, we all get distracted, and this is not a difficult feature to implement compared to other stuff TiVo does for us.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

As an HME programmer, I always wanted to have an option to mark one of my HME programs as the screensaver... so I could either have a custom screensaver, or play a game as the screensaver.


----------

